# Bath Day



## Iris (May 8, 2012)

We love a good wet chicken! Alex has always loved taking baths, does your budgie love the water? :blue pied:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Alex is so cute, I love wet budgie pictures. One of my birds loves the water and one will actually roll over in it, her brother loves to be sprayed gently with water, the others are more hesitant about jumping in the bath.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's absolutely adorable! Yes, my girl Mallorn loves the water also, she likes wet greens as well as just splashing around in her water bowl or my cupped hands :yes: 

I love bathtime budgies :blush:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Alex looks as if she really enjoyed her bath!
Great pictures, thanks for sharing them.*


----------



## Biggles (Dec 11, 2010)

*Bath time*

I love to watch budgies bathing, Biggles loved to splash about in water and also wet lettuce leaves!! Digby is not so keen but does like water sprinkled on her at the tap (faucet)


----------

